# Slava Automatic 25 Jewel Day Date Divers Style



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*Slava automatic 25 Jewel day date Divers style wristwatch*

Can an automatic wrist watch for less than Â£20 really be any good?










The first thing you notice when taking the Slava out of it's clear plastic box is the chunky blocky styling of the chromed case. A "function over form" watch there are no pretensions from this daughter of Russia at all. No fancy lugs or curvex case, no stylized dial or ergonomic bezel, it does it's job plain and simple. Somewhat reminiscent of the old soviet world war II tanks it just screams at you that this watch was designed to be rugged and tough, to provide the wearer with a no nonsense time source of reliability and quality without looking flash. It doesn't pretend to be something it's not but does what it does very well.

I've been wearing this watch as a work beater (I'm a mechanic by trade) for over a month now and only took it off when having to delve into tight spaces, the following are my thoughts on this pocket money wonder.

The case is quite thick at 13 mm and not too small either at 38 mm diameter excluding the crown and 42 mm from tip to tip of it's solid lugs. There are no curved edges except on the lug tips, the rest being very angular. The chrome finish on, I assume at this price, a base metal has proved, so far, very tough with only the odd scratch showing and no signs of wear at all. The snap on back appears to be stainless steel.










The most noticeable design feature has to be the bezel. It rotates, if somewhat stiffly at first, but is purely a friction fit, no ratchet. A black toothed outer edge bezel finished with a chrome finished trim on top. I don't know what the black material is but it is starting to wear off already, but this doesn't actually detract from the watch, in fact I think it looks better for it. The flat mineral glass crystal is somewhat bizarrely housed in the bezel and rotates with the bezel. It seems pretty hard and hasn't picked up any scratches yet.










The crown is very nice, not too small and having a pointed shape on top. The most obvious oddity it the small tube sticking out of the case at the 2 position which houses the pusher for the quick setting of the date. To my eye this somewhat spoils the lines of the case and I'd have been much happier with it being flush to the case, but I suspect this is again a case of functionality, it being easier to manufacture it like this. The day is not quick set but if you think about it it doesn't need to be if the watch is worn every day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The dial is very nice, it's a sort of iridescent finish that changes colour in different lights. A deep turquoise blue with printed Arabic numerals in white and a fine minute chapter marked in 5th's. There are yellow numerals just inside the chapter marking 5 trough to 60 minutes but to be honest these are a waste of time as in most lights they are barely visible. The makers name below 12 with the Russian for automatic above 6 and made in CCCP either side of 6 (I think please correct me if this is wrong). The hands are just plain white stick style, I thought at first they would be difficult to read the time, but they are not at all. In fact this is one of the easiest dials / hands to read the time at a glance I've seen. There is no lume at all. The day date wheels are black on white, with the day being in crylic and Sun (BCK) being red so at least you know when it's Sunday even if you can't read Russian.










The supplied strap is just abysmal and I won't dwell on it breaking it's buckle pin the first time I took it off as you will no doubt be changing it as soon as it arrives anyway. Lug width is 18 mm. I put mine on a cheap spare leather strap (as in all these photos) I had kicking about, but a heavy duty nylon would look very nice on this watch I think. The case finish in between the lugs is not the best but as this canâ€™t be seen once the strap is on itâ€™s no problem, and obviously why itâ€™s like it is, why bother finishing parts you wont see?










The movement isn't the prettiest in the world but it's by no means the ugliest. Remember the price of this watch. You can't get a decent quartz for this money! Remember this is a fully jeweled automatic! I've seen the word agricultural linked to this movement but I'd prefer to say it's well made and robust, (look at the top plate, nice and solid) hasn't given any problems at all, is manually wind able, but doesn't hack. It starts running as soon as you pick it up and so far it seems to be a very consistent 35 to 40 seconds fast per day so with a bit of regulation there is no reason why it can't be made to run even more accurately than that.










A few minor niggles aside (the poor strap, the specks of dust under the crystal, the day change button, lack of any lume) I think that this watch is absolutely superb for the price. I wouldn't put it at the top of the VFM league, I think the Vostsk Amphibia just pips it there. But hey everyone has a Vostok These days, how many have a Slava? When I ordered this watch I was expecting very little and thought a review would end up tongue in cheek, as it happens it's been a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An erudite review of a watch that most people wouldn't give the time of day to, PG.

Perhaps those people should understand why such a watch exists, if it didn't there would be many that wouldn't have access to timekeeping on their wrists.









Outstanding, thank you.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

nice one pg I think everyone should have one for that price,you cant go wrong !,...I think I will buy one for work!... great review


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul









Good read on an intresting watch









Proves you don't have to review an expensive "jobie" to be informative and of intrest.

MiKE (wishes he was clever with words







)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice review Paul...I was with Paul when the watch arived from Roy and we were both a little surprised at how bad it wasnt









Im glad its holding up so well


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good review PG - I was considering buying a Slava so I'll consider it even more now







- wierd that the crystal rotates with the bezel


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great review Paul







and a great little watch with an individual and endearing style IMO









I agree it would be nice if the day change button was flush with the case but at least with its protective tube it can`t be accidently changed causing people to say mistake thursday for friday







sorry couldn`t resist that.









At less then Â£20 some strange people might be tempted to buy it in both blue and white dial versions
















BTW


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice to see PG, a down to earth review of a collectable but cheap watch. I have children interested in starting to collect watches and at Â£20 they are both a good starter watch and an interesting watch for the avid collector.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In the sale for the price of..........

*Â£12*


----------

